
CV in format of MindMap. Transparency - volgodark
Hello to the community of tech individuals and free thinkers!<p>Each time I was hired or giving a work outside I&#x27;ve had a difficulty with explaining my experience in short period of time or even if writing in flat-text mode. There are lots misunderstanding is happening during communication, and after.<p>Becoming transparent to others same as in the open-source world, what blockchain is doing. If I would describe myself, my skills, my experience in the format everyone will understand that will reduce the damage to both sides. So I&#x27;ve selected the format of mindmap to describe myself a be visible to others clearly.<p>Link to my mindmap(CV): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;realtimeboard.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;board&#x2F;o9J_k0X6Hf8=&#x2F;<p>What do you think guys?
======
dozzie
You do realize that a mindmap is just as much tree as a numbered list, right?

